# Bully sticks/hyper??



## anelson0808 (Oct 18, 2018)

Can bully sticks make puppies hyper?


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Bully sticks are the only thing my pup resource guards. We took them off the list for that reason.

I find that they stink to high heaven.

I stepped on one, barefoot, in the dark of night. It was then that I decided to throw the rest of the package away. No more dried bull penis for us, thank you very much.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

You're supposed to buy the odor free Bully Sticks and you won't have that issue. I work with my pups at 8 weeks of age with taking everything out of their mouths, food, bully sticks, toys, you name it. By 14-16 weeks I have no issues with resource guarding


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I did buy the odor free. They were, until wet with saliva. I think they stink.

We do train, and did work with the bully sticks, but found it to be a problem easier solved with removing the source. I could take a bully stick away, my children could not. Plus, they reach a size/stage of choking hazard. So I just stopped using them.

I have found no other thing in three years that caused this problem. 

I’m glad they work for you.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

anelson0808 said:


> Can bully sticks make puppies hyper?


 My dog is almost 8 and they still get him very, very excited! When the bully comes out he dances about in anticipation and kinda loses his mind a alittle bit! 

I have always used bully stix while cutting nails, grooming his feet and hind end or doing other things that he does not enjoy. The bully makes him not care at all what is happening to him and makes life easier for me.

He does not get them all to himself. The only way he gets the bully is when someone is holding the stick. This way I am in full control. He totally accepts this and it works well for us.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Maybe a different brand then because we never smell the bully sticks we get. We do Best Buy Bones and Barkworthies. The brands from Red Barn and the Petsmart one (Dently's I believe) are NOT odor free like they advertise.


----------

